# Mac OS X 10.6.2 installation problem



## Laurijan (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi!

I have a MacBook6 with Mac OS X 10.6.4 for repair here. The OS has a faulty finder (like Explorer in Windows) but still start the Mac desktop. I got the installion DVD for Mac OS 10.6.2 and thought I try its possible repair options to get that MacBook6 running well again.

I have 0 XP with Macs so I even dont know how to start up the installtion DVD since there seems to be no bios.

If you know how I can run the DVD please tell me.

Lauri

Edit: I googled and found this: hold down the C key during startup to run the install DVD - But that doesnt work for some reason for me?
Edit2: Holding down C now works for starting up the DVD but it stops soon after that and you only see a blinking line in the upper left corner which doesnt go away


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 23, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a MacBook6 with Mac OS X 10.6.4 for repair here. The OS has a faulty finder (like Explorer in Windows) but still start the Mac desktop. I got the installion DVD for Mac OS 10.6.2 and thought I try its possible repair options to get that MacBook6 running well again.
> 
> ...



Issue resolved! A simple repair installation of Mac OS X repaired the corrupt Finder problem


----------

